# Cross-Process Kitty!



## webestang64 (May 15, 2014)

Shelby looking out the window..........Pentax MX 135mm lens Kodak E-100 in C-41. Straight scan, no edits.


----------



## Derrel (May 15, 2014)

Whimsical and fun!


----------



## vintagesnaps (May 15, 2014)

With kitty being black I wouldn't have necessarily have thought cross processed, but it has some interesting subtle color in the eyes and along the fringes of the fur.


----------



## webestang64 (May 15, 2014)

I just love this process. Sure get some interesting images.


----------



## limr (May 15, 2014)

I need to learn how to cross-process. Well, technically, I've already done a roll of color film in Caffenol, but I don't do any 'proper' color processing yet, much less color-to-color cross processing. 

I love this shot.


----------



## webestang64 (May 16, 2014)

limr said:


> I need to learn how to cross-process. Well, technically, I've already done a roll of color film in Caffenol, but I don't do any 'proper' color processing yet, much less color-to-color cross processing.
> 
> I love this shot.



If you do decide to cross E-6 in C-41, I normally shoot 1-stop over to saturate the color even farther. I just got 10 rolls of out dated 160T Kodak I'm eagerly looking forward to testing out.


----------



## terri (May 17, 2014)

Ha!   That turned out beautifully.   This is why people get excited about trying cross processing; you can end up with such great stuff.   :thumbup:


----------

